# Halo Projectors & HID's



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

I bought the halo projector headlights for car and before i install them i want to buy an hid kit what brand do you guys recomend???


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well if u want HID kit i can get it for u.. though the beam pattern isnt that great without the D2S PROJECTOR GLASS BULB.

i recommend phillips , hella ... i can get u the the HELLA 5200 and 6000 K HID system for 450 shipped 2 your door.

bonito.. n-e-more questions about HID and HALO headlight let me know and i be glad 2 assist you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

...LIUSPEED what is the d2s projector glass bulb. Is that like a cover that goes over the light bulb? Where can i buy them?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Its the reflector that aims the light that comes off the bulb. Its designed for the higher output of an HID kit. Basically no lighting up the sky.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> Its the reflector that aims the light that comes off the bulb. Its designed for the higher output of an HID kit. Basically no lighting up the sky.
> 
> Seth *


what he said.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

where do you get this D2S projector lense thingy??


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

try ebay. What you do is open up the projectors, take the low beam lense "bowl-shaped" out, and replace it with the D2s Glass lense. The glass lense should fit right in the opening and the HID bulb will fit into the back of the lense.

If you've ever seen a new BMW's HID headlights shine against a wall or a surface such as the back of the car in front of it, you'll notice the headlights have a very nice, clean, razor-sharp light cutoff.an HID lense duplicates that and shines the light downward towards the ground. If you put aftermarket HID lights in a halogen lense like your stock headlight or even the projector lense that come with your projectors, you will end up with an irregular beam pattern. The light will basically go everywhere and even blind other drivers in front of you. You don't want to light up the sky, you want to light up the road.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

either junk yard or ebay.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

junkyard?? what car has D2S projectors in it?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

bmw , lexus , etc

look for the HID version ones of those cars.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

LIUSPEED was the best way to open up the projectors?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

best way is to stick it in the oven for about 5 - 10 minutes for around 250-300 degrees if my memory serves me right then u can use a flat head screw driver to CAREFULLY pop it open


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think it may only be 200-250*


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

Already did it. 

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36126


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that real sweet Sage.. congrats !

i said you shoulda gone with the real D2S projector units... nice cut off line with those and use the integra ones for the high beams.


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

Thanks luispeed, I might do a D2S conversion in the future. Im jus glad that this one worked out.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

how come no one ever takes pictures of the light output.. they always take them of like.. the headlight face.. or the bulbs.. but never the road...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

holy.. when i finished my project i will take pix of it on the road for you.. deal?


----------



## HarmLess (Sep 29, 2002)

Is there a way to convert the regular reflectors to HID refelctors? I mean for our headlights not just projectors? I'm planning to put HIDs on my B14, but I recently found out that HIDs placed in halogen lamps will give out an erratic pattern.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

LIUSPEED thanks for the adviced. I try that but I stop cuz the inside of the lights was starting to swell up [paper] so I try i different method. A blow dryer it work great it melted the glue really easily. Than I use a flat head screw driver and pull them apart.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

HarmLess said:


> *Is there a way to convert the regular reflectors to HID refelctors? I mean for our headlights not just projectors? I'm planning to put HIDs on my B14, but I recently found out that HIDs placed in halogen lamps will give out an erratic pattern. *


 Don't think it's possible. I've almost never seen HIDs used in a regular (mirror-type) housing unless it was done the wrong way. If you aren't one who likes the look of projectors, I would suggest getting the Crystal H4 housings from Mossy Nissan, and attempt to set a D2s HID lense inside. The light housing would look just like the crystal lenses, but it would light up properly. I wouldn't suggest doing this to the stock housings b/c the crystal lenses have a clear face. A dirty face can scatter light just as bad. I'll post a drawing of my idea in a little.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

HarmLess said:


> *Is there a way to convert the regular reflectors to HID refelctors? I mean for our headlights not just projectors? I'm planning to put HIDs on my B14, but I recently found out that HIDs placed in halogen lamps will give out an erratic pattern. *


no there isnt a way that i know of



BoNiTo48 said:


> *LIUSPEED thanks for the adviced. I try that but I stop cuz the inside of the lights was starting to swell up [paper] so I try i different method. A blow dryer it work great it melted the glue really easily. Than I use a flat head screw driver and pull them apart. *


your welcome bonito... i forgot that a hair dryer works just as good.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

*the shifter plate thingy.*

I would use the hair dryer


----------

